# Restoring a 1974 Irwin 10-4



## Donnie Robinson (Oct 27, 2020)

Dear friends, 
I recently was given this sailboat by my uncle.
I am beginning a total restoration and need some advice.
Engineering drawing skills for this boat have been difficult to find.
Can anyone help with this?
I do have a strong crew helping with this project, engineers, construction help and a superior wood worker.
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Donnie


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

